# chytrid article



## blacksmith (Feb 24, 2009)

My sister is a grad student at JMU, and she sent me this article. Thought I would share it. It, or a similar article, may have already been posted, but here goes..

JMU - Madison Scholar


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure some of the original work was linked up on here sometime in the past, but it is good to be reminded of it on occasion.. 

Ed


----------

